# html mit java auslesen



## Garfield83 (17. Jan 2010)

Hallo leute ,
ich bin neu hier und habe eine frage ,vllt könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen .
zunächst erstmal muss ich euch sagen ich habe keine ahnung von jave und benötige deshalb eure hilfe .

mein problem:
ich bin FSX-Spieler und habe mir eine eigene Homepage wie auch ein eigenen Server zusammen gebaut .
Nun möchte ich gerne das wenn ich im I-net Spiele von den anderen Usern die an der sitzung teilnehmen den von Ihn momentahn verwendeten Flugplan auf meiner HP anzeigen lassen mittels Tabelle.Der Flugplan des jeweiligen Spielers wird in einer html Datei auf den jeweiligen Userrechner abgelegt .ich möchte mittels eines Scriptes diese Datei auslesen lassen, die mir dann diese Informationen der html datei an meinen Server übermittel und den flugplan in einer Tabelle auf der HP wieder giebt.

Ist es überhaupt möglich von einen PC der kein FTP oder Homeserver ist  eine html die sich bei den jenigen auf den PC befindet auslesen zu lassen mittels java?

Ich würd mich über infos freuen 

mfg 

Garfield83


----------



## dayaftereh (17. Jan 2010)

Also, verstehe ich das richtig, Ein Flugplan wird ihgen wo, bei ihrgend einem Spieler, auf dem Rechner gespeichert und du willst da jetzt mit java an den Rechner und dir den Flugplan hollen! Ohne das der Spieler den Flugplan mit einem Dienst frei im Internet anbittet, z.b. Web -Server oder FTP, kannst du es eh vergessen! oder Habe ich hier was Falsch verstanden!


----------



## madboy (17. Jan 2010)

Garfield83 hat gesagt.:


> Ist es überhaupt möglich von einen PC der kein FTP oder Homeserver ist  eine html die sich bei den jenigen auf den PC befindet auslesen zu lassen mittels java?


Möglich: ja. Allerdings muss auf den entfernten Rechnern schon irgendeine Art von Server laufen sonst kannst du dort (zum Glück  ) keine Daten holen.

Das wollte dayaftereh vermutlich auch sagen.

So weit die schlechten Nachrichten. Die gute Nachricht: einen einfachen Server und passenden Client in Java zu schreiben ist nicht sehr schwierig. Voraussetzung ist aber ein gewisses Maß an Willen, sich mit Java zu beschäftigen. Wenn du wirklich von 0 anfängst, also überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Programmieren hast könnten Server und Client in 4 Wochen funktionieren (ganz grobe Schätzung).


----------



## Garfield83 (18. Jan 2010)

Das hört sich ja schonmal gut an  mit den schreiben ,ja ich kenne mich ein wenig in PHP aus (auch nur Anfängerstatus),und habe mich mal an Java rangetraut ,Ich habe ein Webradio gedget erstellt was hauptsächlich auf Java basiert ,aber auch dort noch fehler drin sind die ich mir nicht erklären kann in moment. 
Deswegen habe ich die Java sache auch erstmal wieder sehr schnell fallen gelassen da mir das  in moment noch zu schwer ist.Ich hab bis lang noch nicht eine gute Seite gefunden wo ich mir dies beibringen kann .
Zum punkt Java Lerner.Das würd ich schon gerne weil nach langen lesen durch verschiedenen Forums habe ich festgestellt das man mit Java doch schon einige gute Sachen schreiben kann .Vllt könnt ihr mir ja helfen Dies zu lehrnen bzw Mir einige gute Seiten zu nennen wo man sich mal reinhängen kann und vllt auch übungen dabei sind ...
So jetzt bin ich vom eigentlichen Thema abgekommen..gg.
Wiegesagt Ihr habt das Richtig verstanden das der Js-Script die html auslesen soll und zu den jenigen auf den Rechner In den Ordner Kopiert werden soll damit Js mir die html auslesen kann und dies zum server sendet und auf einer anderen Seite wieder giebt als Tabelle.
Also Ich möchte  den Script an den leuten verteilen die auch auf meiner HP angemeldet sind  und aktiv mit FSX auf meine Server spielen.


----------



## madboy (18. Jan 2010)

Aaaah, du willst JavaScript lernen. Das ist was anderes als Java 
Erstens bist du in dem Fall im falschen Forum und zweitens lässt sich mit JavaScript kein Server programmieren.
Für Verirrte - Fragen zu JavaScript - java-forum.org wäre der Bereich hier im Forum für JavaScript.


----------



## Garfield83 (18. Jan 2010)

ok danke


----------



## maki (18. Jan 2010)

*verschoben*


----------

